# 585 Frame and Triple Chainwheels



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

This may be sacrilegious, BUT ...

I have been zeroing in on a 585 Optimum frame for a bike build, and I would possibly (but not definitely) like to use an Ultegra (or maybe Dura-Ace) triple chainwheel (52-39-30T).

Are there any known clearance issues, pitfalls, or "gotchas", that I should be aware of, that might make this set-up less than ideal ??

TIA !


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

tom_h said:


> This may be sacrilegious, BUT ...
> 
> I have been zeroing in on a 585 Optimum frame for a bike build, and I would possibly (but not definitely) like to use an Ultegra (or maybe Dura-Ace) triple chainwheel (52-39-30T).
> 
> ...


Yes it is.
But do whatever flicks your switches and makes you comfortable, it will be your bike.
PS can't help you out


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

why not go compact with a 28t rear or campy with 29t rear and get the same or close to the same gear inches???


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

a_avery007 said:


> why not go compact with a 28t rear or campy with 29t rear and get the same or close to the same gear inches???


28 or 29T rear would have too large jumps between all the gears, I think.

I have gotten accustomed to a tight ratio 12-23 cassette used with 50(or52)-39-30 chainwheels.

Probably I could handle a 50-34T compact w/ 12-25T cassette, so that's the most likely fall-back option , especially if I go Chorus 11-speed gruppo (bit of a long shot due to $$) ... mainly leaning to Ultegra (maybe D-A) 10sp , and triple w/ be nice.

I am 56yr old, and trying to prolong my knee joints, I'd rather spin up hills than mash/grind my way up ;-)


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

tom_h said:


> 28 or 29T rear would have too large jumps between all the gears, I think.
> 
> I have gotten accustomed to a tight ratio 12-23 cassette used with 50(or52)-39-30 chainwheels.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, I'm 57, just had knee surgery this summer. But I love my compact/12-27 set-up, and I'm in Colo. It'll eat up the steepest climbs, I swear. Remember, this is a 16lb, stiff, climbing machine that transmits every bit of push into forward progress. Personally I wouldn't bog it down with a triple. I have also come to love the 50 for my flatter rides in town. I rarely drop to the small ring at all anymore, just power through in the big ring. I mentioned I just got a 585 for my wife, and she was always intimidated by the big climbs. This season we road all over Colo and she just killed them. How's that for an unbiased opinion! 

PS I have DA w a FSA Compact, but my wife has Ultegra SL/FSA and her bike is right at 15lbs.


----------



## cdalekid (Apr 7, 2008)

*Yes You Can*



tom_h said:


> This may be sacrilegious, BUT ...
> 
> I have been zeroing in on a 585 Optimum frame for a bike build, and I would possibly (but not definitely) like to use an Ultegra (or maybe Dura-Ace) triple chainwheel (52-39-30T).
> 
> ...


My riding partner setup a 595 with DA 52-39-30 triple and 34-11 10 speed with no problems. He actually used an XTR rear deraillier but it isn't necessary. One trick that helps for that high and wide cassette is to replace the B screw on the rear deraillier with a longer one, helps to get enough clearance between cassette and the jockey wheels.

I have the same setup on my Litespeed and showed it to him. I really like the triple setup high and wide as I'm a bigger guy, 200lbs + living in Colorado and likes to climb, a sick combination. Needless to say I can climb almost any road and I appricate the 52-11 for the decents. You can really put away those guys running compacts.  

By the way, tell me how you like your 585 optumum? I'm looking to buy one and have pegged it as the bike for me. My LS is 13 years old and I can't take getting my butt kicked by my riding partner any more. I've been trying to get him to run a compact so I can pound him on the decents, got to win them where you can.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

cdalekid said:


> ...
> By the way, tell me how you like your 585 optumum? I'm looking to buy one and have pegged it as the bike for me.


Don't have it, yet ;-)


----------



## cdalekid (Apr 7, 2008)

*Ic*



tom_h said:


> Don't have it, yet ;-)


Please post when you do, I'm trying to get one on close out. Should be a great ride, I test road a 595, 586 and 585 but want the optimum for the shorter TT and longer HT I'm long legs and shorter torso.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

FWIW, a Look cust service rep also emailed me back, stating "no known issues w/ triple chainrings".


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Also, my previous searches on triple chainrings failed to uncover this older post from RBR member *C-40* :

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107689

... also ride the mountains with my 585. ... Mine is set up for serious climbing with a 53/39/28 FSA triple crank and a 12-25 cassette ....
​28T / 25t for "serious climbing" ... I'll say !! He must climb 12% grades for a warm-up.


----------

